# How long is needed for the Thyroxine to take effect?



## aleks80 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello,
I am taking L-Thyroxine 0.25mg for 3 weeks now. My TSH dropped from 5.8 to 4.8. Is this a good result for 3 weeks treatment and will the TSH drop more or the dosage must be increased?


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

You will probably see it go down a little more in the next week or two but I would guess you will need an increase to get your TSH down to a level where you feel well. Everyone responds differently to the medication but I started at 50 mcg and dropped from 6.4 to just above 2.0 in 6 weeks. I still was not symptom free and added another 12.5 mcg to 62.5 mcg to get my TSH to 0.82 where I felt very good.


----------



## aleks80 (Aug 31, 2011)

What symptoms did you have with TSH 6.4?


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

A lot of fatigue, very hard to make it through my work day. Joint and muscle pain that was better in the morning but increased as the day went on particularly in my legs and feet. Fuzzy thinking, difficult finding words, thinning hair, constipation, dizziness, occasional vertigo, shortness of breath when climbing stairs. I think that was the major ones!!


----------

